# Spidy



## Donde (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 7, 2018)

Nice, he is a strange looking Spyder


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 7, 2018)

Wow, what a cool looking spider. Jewelry designers everywhere should be inspired.


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 7, 2018)

Donde, nice detail, I know he's a little guy. (Triangulate Orb Weaver) in case you were wondering.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 7, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## otherprof (Sep 7, 2018)

Donde said:


>


Wow! Were you familiar with this type before spotting this one?


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 7, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Donde (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks very much. I knew it was a triangular orb weaver but as it's in Colombia the questions is ...which one?


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 7, 2018)

Great image of a cool looking spider.


----------

